# looking for thumbs in upstate ny



## bently23 (Jun 3, 2010)

im looking to see if anyone has thumbnails for sale in this area,,i live in elmira ny just reply here or pm me thanks


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I have some Tarapoto imiitators and a proven pair of Iquitos amizonica (ventrimaculata). I live near Wilkes-Barre PA.


----------



## bently23 (Jun 3, 2010)

how much are you looking for the taras


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm in Medina, NY. I have an assortment of imis - tarapoto, chazuta, veradero, baja huallaga, and standard.


----------



## bently23 (Jun 3, 2010)

gary i do like the chazuta alot and i only have one tarapoto thats too young to sex,,how much are you looking to get for those two


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

sent you a PM


----------

